# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Игры и Конкурсы >  Голосуем в конкурсе профилей

## Asteriks

*Начинаем голосование*  

*Можно выбрать три лучших профиля.  Соответственно, проголосовать от 1 до 3 раз. 

Выберите сразу тех участников, за которых хотите проголосовать, поставьте всем галочки, затем ПРОГОЛОСОВАТЬ.

 Хотя голосование с выбором троих, но зайти в него Вы сможете только ОДИН РАЗ!!!!


И обязательно отписаться в теме, если больше, чем за одного. 

*
Жмякайте на ссылку, смотрите, закрывайте окошко - вернётесь к следующей ссылке.

1. Asteriks *Мой профиль тут*

2. Sanych Смотреть

3. Marusja а это мой профиль

4. ZYOBRA_70 Мой профиль: http://zhodino.besthost.by/member.php?u=21

5. Pasha_49 Енто мой профиль

6. Femida http://zhodino.besthost.by/member.php?u=177

7. Jemal http://zhodino.besthost.by/member.php?u=107 - вот

8. Banderlogen http://zhodino.besthost.by/member.php?u=26

9. Vanya http://zhodino.besthost.by/member.php?u=2 ну какгбэ вот

----------


## Asteriks

Проголосовала за Ваню, Пашу,  Зёбру. 
*У Вани* классика - черный с красным. И ужасная фотка. Но прикольная авка. За это ему "какбэ вот" первое место. И за то что "нененене", а сделал.
У *Паши* травка такая зелёненькая. Второе.
А у *Зёбры* давно профиль оформлен, фотка такая жизненно-отдыхающая на природе. Пусть будет третье место.
У всех понравились профили. Трудно было выбрать.

----------


## Banderlogen

Проголосовал только за Марусю.
Потому что лучшее сочетаніе цветов оформления и фотка 

Не понравилось у остальных что. Много зеленого. Светло-зеленый на светлом фоне, Синий-фиолетовый-розовый на синес-фиолетовом-розовом. Ну так получилось.

----------


## Sanych

Блин, расписал подробно и проголосовал, а пост не сохранил. Поэтому в кратце: не люблю тёмные цвета. Все с тёмными отпали сразу. Поэтому - Маруся, Зёбра. А вот если б Banderlogen добавил картиночку какую, мог бы стать третьим наверняка. А так - Астерикс.

----------


## Asteriks

Саныч, надо дополнение к Мозиле ставить. Lazarus. Твой профиль мне нравится, а фотка актёра твоего любимого нет. Так что... из-за Вальдемара твоего тебя не выбрала, или как его там?

Это сикретик. Может кто и не знает  А зовут его - Тильман Валентин Швайгер.(Саныч)

----------


## VirDignus

я проголосовал, все участники достойны....

----------


## Akasey

я голосую за Марусю

----------


## Serj_2k

Ваня, свой человек ))
Marusja, пусть даме будет приятно ))
Banderlogen, потому што так надо ))

----------


## Pasha_49

Banderlogen, понравился профиль.
А за двух других не голосуется(( Не зная почему
Так бы отдал ещё голоса Ване и Jemal или Марусе.

----------


## Asteriks

*Результаты конкурса профилей!*

*1-место:* *Marusja*
*2-e место* разделили *Vanya* & *Banderlogen.*
*На 3-м месте* *Zyobra_70*

*Поздравляем победителей!*

----------


## Jemal

Ура!!! Ура!!! Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!
:MexicanWave: - урррра!

----------


## Vanya

блииин...не успел =\ чот в чате засиделся и всё прозевал

----------


## Asteriks

*Маруся, это тебе:*



*Это Логену:*



*Это Ване: * 


*А это Зёбре_70:
*

----------


## Marusja

ОЙ, я прям и неожидала...на самом деле побеждать чертовски приятно

----------


## АВИАТОР

Мда.....было время. Странно, сайт столько лет и ещё жив...

----------

